# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث (رحم الله امرأ جب الغيبة عن نفسه)

## عمر زعلة

لم أجده إلا عند العجلوني في كشف الخفاء  ج 1   ص 513 برقم  1367 ( رحم الله امرأ جب الغيبة عن نفسه ) . وبيض له . أي لم يذكر فيه شيئاً . 
وهذا يعني أنه لا اصل له .
 وقد سمعت هذا الحديث ممن لا علم عنده، يذكره جازماً بنسبته إلى الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، فقلت: مثل هذا لا يستغرب منه، وليس هو موضع ثقة حتى يُحمل عنه الحديث وينتشر بين الناس ، سيما طبقة طلبة العلم .
 ولكن الذي أزعجني ومن ثم حملني على هذه الكتابة، أنني سمعت الحديث هذه الليلة في برنامج إفتائي، من شيخ له حضور في برامج الفتوى في الفضائيات، وله بحوث علمية مشهورة، سمعته يجزم بالحديث ونسبته إلى الرسول   :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، أكثر من مرة وبنى عليه مسألة (جواز عمل الإنسان لبعض الأشياء دفعاً عن نفسه نقيصة الناس، وإن لم ينو بها القربة).
 وسماع الناس لهذا الحديث –والحال هذه- مدعاة لانتشاره بينهم وحمله عن ذاك الشيخ، حتى بين طلبة العلم .
 لذا رأيت لزوم التنبيه على هذا الحديث . 
والدعاء للشيخ المشار إليه موصول، بالسداد والمزيد من بذل الخير والعلم للناس، فله في هذا جهود مباركة، وأيادي بيضاء، فعسى الله ان يأجره .
والله الموفق .

----------


## إياد القيسي

الفقهاء منذ زمن بعيد معروف احتجاجهم بالمشهور من الحديث  ،  وكذا المفكرين ، وأهل الحديث هم حرس الحدود وصمام الأمان،  وحسنا فعلت ونبهت.

----------


## عمر زعلة

شكر الله مرورك أخي الكريم الشيخ إياد .

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

لعل هذا الاثر الذي ذكرت يندرج تحت اصل عام وهو " فمن اتقى الشبهات استبرأ لدينه وعرضة " من حديث النعمان الحلال والحرام عند مسلم وبلفظ اخر عند البخاري 
والشاهد في قوله " عرضه " في الروايتين 
وقد أشار الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين الى الأثر المذكور في تفسير سورة البقرة عن قوله تعالى ( واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله )بقوله ( أنه ينبغي للإنسان إذا وقع في محلّ قد يستراب منه أن ينفي عن نفسه ذلك؛ وربما يؤيد هذا الأثرُ المشهور " رحم الله امرئ كفّ الغيبة عن نفسه " ) ا.هـ
والله أعلم

----------


## عصام الحازمي

شكر الله لكم شيخي المبجل أبا عبد الله عمر ,, 
وبانتظار تعليقكم على ما أورده الفاضل عمر بن سليمان وفقه الله ..

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3889

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شهدت مجلسا لشيخنا الألباني في منطقتنا ( شمال الأردن - إربد - ) 

وسئل عن هذا الحديث ولفظه المشهور " جبَّ " بدلا من " كفَّ " 

فقال : لا أصل له .

وقال : يغني عنه :

الحديث المشهور : .... " إنها صفية " .

ثم تكلم عن قاعدة " سد الذرائع " .

رحمه الله
من من : 
إحسان العتيبي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ، ونفع بكم .
وقال شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في لقاء من لقاءات الباب المفتوح : وقد جاء في الحديث الذي لا يحضرني الآن صحته: ( رحم الله امرأ كف الغيبة عن نفسه ) أهـ
 وهو لا يصح مرفوعا ولا موقوفا .
وقد سئل رحمه الله سؤالا :
السؤال
 إذا جمع إمام المسجد صلاة العصر مع صلاة الظهر لوجود المطر الشديد، فهل يجوز لمن لم ير الجمع بأن يخرج من المسجد؟ وماذا يفعل المصلي في راتبة الظهر؟

الجواب
 إذا جمع الإمام بين الظهر والعصر في المطر وكان في المأمومين من لا يرى ذلك فليصل معهم بنية النافلة؛ لأن صلاته بنية النافلة أجر وثواب وموافقة للأصحاب، وخروجه يتضمن الشقاق والاختلاف، وأن يكون فعله هذا سبباً لتسلط الألسن عليه، ورحم الله امرأً كف الغيبة عن نفسه.
فنقول إذاً: يصلي معهم بنية النافلة، أما من جمع بين الظهر والعصر لمرض أو سفر أو مطر أو لأي سبب مبيح فإنه يصلي راتبة الظهر البعدية بعد صلاة العصر ولا حرج عليه، وهذا مستثنى، لكن لا يصلي غيرها؛ لأنه عندما صلى العصر ولو كان في وقت الظهر دخل وقت النهي في حقه.

----------

